# For those who transferred from community college to a 4 year



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

Is university way harder than community college?


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

No difference.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Community College is so easy. University has to be different. Maybe its the study skills I have. I question everything. I recite. I read. I create mind maps (notes). I review each day. I self study similar books and materials to add my learning. You don't need to study hard. Really Just a little each day and remember to review each day. The information will sink in naturally and you'll remember it like your home address or telephone number. I'm serious here. I'm passing easily here with A's and B's.


----------



## QuietTexan (Nov 15, 2005)

I went to both, and there was no difference at all.


----------



## ColdFury (Nov 6, 2003)

*re: For those who transferred from community college to a 4*

It depends on the university.


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

unsure said:


> Community College is so easy. University has to be different.


Why? You're taking the same first and second year courses as the university students, and getting tested on the same material. There aren't that many ways for instructors to test you.


----------



## rdf8585 (Nov 19, 2004)

*re: For those who transferred from community college to a 4*

There's a world of difference.

Things that happen at my CC that would never happen at a university.

I've had one math professor who lets you bring a cheatsheet to every exam - one piece of paper, front and back, for you to write anything on.

Another math professor lets you bring formula sheets to the exam so you don't need to memorize them. You need to know how to use them though.

I've had a history professor who gives you 5 essay questions 2 weeks before the exam. Two of them, word for word, will be the ones on your exam. It does force you learn all the possible ques though. In the same course, there was a textbook, but you didn't need to touch it as long as you went to class and took good notes.

I've had a psychology professor whose final is composed of nothing but questions from previous quizzes.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: re: For those who transferred from community college to*



ColdFury said:


> It depends on the university.


He is correct. I sort of transferred from community to university. although i went to university first, SA reared its ugly head, and so i had to drop out. i was forced to stay in school around here. eventually transfered to a local university.


----------



## LarryDavid (Oct 17, 2006)

*re: For those who transferred from community college to a 4*

No thing but a chicken wing, and actually the upper division courses are just as easy if not easier. :yes


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

*re: For those who transferred from community college to a 4*

It's about the same to me.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: re: For those who transferred from community college to*



rdf8585 said:


> There's a world of difference.
> 
> Things that happen at my CC that would never happen at a university.
> 
> ...


I have had all of those things happen to me at two different four year universities. I got the math cheat sheets, the exam questions in advance, the questions from previous quizzes. One of these universities was very competitive (Uni of Michigan).

It doesn't happen at my current school for me so much, but now I'm in grad school. The profs I TA for at the undergrad level do things like this for their undergrads though.

I also think that my boyfriend's history class at a community college was *harder* than the classes I TA at a four year uni.

The only real difference I can see is class sizes at community colleges are usually much smaller than four year unis which can have lecture halls that hold 200 people.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Demerzel (Nov 13, 2003)

*re: For those who transferred from community college to a 4*

Thanks for the replies everyone


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

*Re: re: For those who transferred from community college to*



ColdFury said:


> It depends on the university.


 :agree


----------



## xi (May 9, 2006)

*Re: For those who transferred from community college to a 4*



Solo said:


> Is university way harder than community college?


Yes, from time management to difficulty of exams. As for time management, I transfer from semester system to quarter system, and I found that I didn't have time to study even though I'm not working. 
And for exams, most of the courses in 4 years are curved, and there are lots of smart students make the curve higher, so be prepare to get a lot of B's instead of A's. Exams in 4 years univeristy are more conceptual while you have much fewer time to digest everything.

If you can manage time well, you can surely ace 4 years college. I'm not good at time-manage, so I sucks a big time.


----------



## quiet_one (Jun 14, 2006)

It was much harder for me, but my community college was super easy and the university I transferred to was super hard.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

*re: For those who transferred from community college to a 4*

Wuts the "quarter system". Do you learn as much in a quarter as you would in a semester?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

*re: For those who transferred from community college to a 4*

It can be. Depends on the classes you take. There are really easy and not so easy classes at both. You're probably more likely to find classes at the challenging extreme at a university.


----------



## MarMar (Aug 17, 2006)

*re: For those who transferred from community college to a 4*

Been to both and they seem the same in terms of academic rigor.

Then again, I went to NOVA and currently attend MC, and they're ranked really up there as some of the best community colleges in the nation (like, NOVA was ranked second best last time I checked).

I did attend a four year University my first semester, though. My experiences says no difference.


----------



## xi (May 9, 2006)

*Re: re: For those who transferred from community college to*



Johnny1234 said:


> Wuts the "quarter system". Do you learn as much in a quarter as you would in a semester?


For my school, one quarter = 10 weeks. There's no time to digest stuffs from classes. And finals are nightmares, cuz professors squeeze everything during week 9 and 10.


----------

